

ISIS as startup: Explosive growth, highly disruptive - cup
https://medium.com/matter/isis-as-start-up-explosive-growth-highly-disruptive-super-evil-4c7f7d3d99e5?

======
angersock
"This Middle Eastern Startup Was Panned By Two Western Reporters...You'll
Never Guess What Happened Next!"

"23 Lessons Uber Is Learning From This Group's Customer Acquisition Strategy"

"One Easy Trick To Overthrow Western Imperialism...Politicians Hate This Guy!"

le sigh.

~~~
walterbell
Wish there was an adblock/killfile/spamfilter/pagerank for authors &
publishers who do clickbait content marketing based on trending topics. Or
maybe the virus is spreading ("if we don't do it, everyone else will") and it
will be easier to whitelist.

